# Printer properties cannot be displayed...



## dmannix

hi...i have a problem with my printer. it doesnt show the Properties just "printer properties cannot be displayed. the print spooler services is not running" messages. My computer is connected to the network and im printing to a network printer (HP laserjet 2300dn). i need help.


----------



## geekboy

Have you tried reinstalliing the drivers?


----------



## dmannix

no. i tried doing it, but i cant browse for a printer when im installing the network printer again...what shall i do?


----------



## rcpetty

*same problem, no answer?*

help. same problem. lost ability to print on printer connected to another printer. Re installed driver on remote pc, but get the same message as above when try to look at properties. Cannot add printer either.


----------



## rcpetty

*Firewall Blocks: Printer Properties Cannot be Displayed. Print Spooler is not Running*

*Firewall blocks networked printer and other device IP Addresses. Printer message is: “Printer Properties cannot be displayed. The Print Spooler is not Running”*

*Problem: *One or more of the following:
1.	When attempting to print, you get the message in title
2.	When attempting to View Home Network, it is not visible; computer, drives, devices, and files and folders not available/accessible
3.	Fax or other devices attached to computer no longer work properly

*Possible Causes:*
1.	Installed a new version or new virus protection/firewall software that is blocking access to the network and the IP addresses of omputers/drives/routers/drives/files.
2.	Print spooler is really not running

*Diagnose:*
1.	Turn off firewall protection temporarily – 15 minutes
2.	Attempt to print and or view devices
a.	If can print or view, firewall software is blocking access
b.	If cannot print, then Print Spooler may really not be running.

*Fix Firewall Problem*. Add IP addresses of all computers, devices, routers accessed
1.	Open Security Software (The Following tutorial is based on McAfee Security Center v 7.0 – One of the least intuitive, multiple replicative terms, and most difficult software navigations I have ever seen)
2.	In Security Center Home of Administrative Computer – there are two Home entries on the Home page
a.	In listing under Home in top left of pane, click on *Manage Network *until bold
b.	Router IP address will be displayed. Record it.
c.	Click on each computer, connection, and device to display details
i.	Record the IP address of each
ii.	Do not leave this window
3.	While in *Manage Network *window, click on *Configure* in lower left of left pane
4.	Click on *Internet and Network *in top right hand pane until bold
5.	Click on *Advanced *in top right of right pane
6.	Click on *Trusted and Banned IPs *in top left of left pane until bold
7.	Check Trusted IP Addresses (choose Trusted IP Addresses at top of window) list against your recorded network IP Addresses
8.	Click *Add* button
9.	Enter IP Address, one at the time, of each device/computer/router not listed in previous pane
10.	Name under description
11.	Click *OK*
12.	Repeat steps 8-11 for each IP not listed

*Restart/Start/Check status Printer Spooler:*
1.	Click on Start button
2.	Choose Run
3.	type in “Services.msc” without the quote marks
4.	Enter
5.	Scroll to Print Spooler – should show if spooler is running
6.	Select
7.	On left side, click start or restart
8.	Or double clidk then set start up to auto and click apply and OK
9.	OR see Start>Run>CMD options described elsewhere


----------



## mjim

thank you, thank you, thank you!!! i can print again to my shared printer. :laugh:


----------



## kpankulu

I am getting the same error message on two computers that use that printer. Two other computers in the same office are able to print normally to that printer.

Any ideas?


----------



## Riskyone101

Hello and Welcome to TSF kpankulu,

You need to start your own thread please as this one is old, ty.


----------

